# Amazon milk frog death.



## Wiu (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, just posting on behalf of a friend, he's a beginner reptile keeper, & had 2 amazon milk frogs he's had them approximately 3 months, there the size of a 2P roughly, this morning he found one dead, sprawled on its side, when I came round for a look I immediately removed it, and noticed that one of its legs was really thin and blue in colour looked almost as if the flesh from its leg had completely gone, if anyone has any ideas what could have led to its death any advice/opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Frogs often shrivel and their bodies seem to colapse when they perish but something has struck a cord here. I'm no vet but have had my fair share of deaths and sick frogs. Was the leg patchy in colouration and did the milky have other signs of this pattern anywhere else on it's body. If it did then I'm fairly sure I know what he/she died from.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

If there were no signs of what the previous poster has said then we need more info. Substrate used? Food? How often were they fed? Supplements used if any? What water was used and was it treated? UV? Temp/humidity?
If we know how they have been cared for we can figure out if its that or if not we could be looking at some other infection/parasites.

But sometimes these things happen, particularly if they are young and there's no obvious reason which I can understand is frustrating


----------

